# Ok, poop question.



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Within the past 6 months or so maybe longer, Max has been going #2 about an average of 3 times a day up from 1 and occasionally 2. The poops are fine and he's had his annual blood tests done and they are normal. Is this a normal change? I'm worried that he's not absorbing the nutrients in his food because it seems to be going right through him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm thinking he might just have a harder time holding it in, but I hope you get more knowledgeable answers.

He sure is handsome. I just love that smile.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you changed his food or supplementation during this time? Once we switched our senior's kibble and noticed he was pooping all the time. Once we switched back he got back to his normal poop frequency.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is the same questions I was going to ask. Has anything in his diet changed?


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

No diet change. He's been on Core (both Reduced Fat and Original) for a couple of years. No supplementation or change in quantity of food he eats.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What do you mean it goes right through him? Daisy poops within minutes after eating in the morning, I think eating stimulates their bowels, but I don't think what they're producing is from what they just ate.

Not sure if that's what you meant but if it is, I think it's normal.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

What I meant by "goes right through him" is that he goes to the bathroom more than he used to and that it seems the food just goes in his mouth and out... well you get it. 
Max is the same as your Daisy as he poops right after he eats (which I think you're right about not being what they just ate) but then he poops again later in the afternoon and then again in the evening. It's just seems like a lot of poop to me.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

If it is not runny, and if he can "control it" ie. not household accidents, I would not be concerned. Otherwise, a trip to the vet for worm/amoeba check might be in order.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> If it is not runny, and if he can "control it" ie. not household accidents, I would not be concerned. Otherwise, a trip to the vet for worm/amoeba check might be in order.


Good idea. Our Toby had slimy poo for a while, starting just a few days after snarfing some road kill (we think squirrel remains) on a walk. I had him fecal checked right away--nothing, then again--nothing. Finally one day I was scooping his poo and noticed a tapeworm segment. :yuck: I walked it right down to the vets (about 1/2 mile away from where he pooped) and they still couldn't find it. I knew what I saw so I asked the vet to call me to discuss and she prescribed Drontal, taking my word for it. In just a day or so his poop consistency got back to normal. In discussing it the vet said sometimes the tests don't pick up the tapes and physical examination is the best way to catch it. I sure am glad I noticed it! Scooping is so much easier on me (and the neighbors too) now he is tapeworm free. He is walked on a tighter leash now too, to prevent his road kill appetite.

I forgot to add he pooped more too while he had the tape, his coat got dull and he lost weight--all major signs of tapeworms.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If you look close (and you do sound like someone who would) you might be able to find a tapeworm at his anus. They look like little flesh colored leeches.:yuck:

He would probably be itchy back there too if he has tapeworms. However, treatment is inexpensive nad easy so you could give him the Drontal just in case.

Copper had been know to eat things that weren't on the menu so yes, I do know about tapeworms "first hand".:uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Copper had been know to eat things that weren't on the menu so yes, I do know about tapeworms "first hand".:uhoh:


That is exactly when you wish you could reason with them and they would understand you if you asked them to remember back when they were pooing all the time, itchy....but no! They go right back to the stinky, smelly, yucky road kill! What gets me is Toby hates anything to get on his fur during walks so he's a little prissy when a stray leaf, grass blade or mud gets on him, but road kill, oh it's simply irresistable! He will stop dead in his tracks and wait for me to pull a leaf off his tummy or hindquarter! Despite his road kill fetish, we still love him but we avoid doggie kisses for a while!


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know, Molson for years pooped three times a day, it was for him a combination of the the dog food, how his system digested and the amount of exercise he got. If everything looks normal and there is no weight loss or his coat isn't as shiny as normal then it should be just the way he poops and everything should be fine


----------

